# WordPress Woocommerce & FTP



## TimEvans (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

The new version of woocommerce that I updated to is currently conflicting with my current WordPress theme (Theme X). I was told to downgrade to an older version of Woocommerce and replace via FTP which is grand. So I have an older version of WooCommerce, unzipped, on my desktop and have the FTP open. Do I simply drag old version woocommerce folder into FTP to overwright current version or just replace a few files.. In my FTP I go into:

www / wp-content / plugins

and I see two folders

woocommerce
woocommerce-gateway-realex-redirect

...Sorry I'm a newbie and really worried about effin this up haha..


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

rename the woocommerce folder to something like old-woo. Create a new folder called woocommerce. ftp everything from your unzipped file to the new woocommerce folder, ensue you keep and subfolders intact. If it all goes wrong you can always revert to the old-woo folder.


----------



## xhtmljunkies123 (Aug 19, 2015)

After you backup your site go to *Plugins > Installed Plugins* within WordPress to view a list of plugins you've previously installed. If an upgrade to WooCommerce is available you will see a notice beneath the plugin listing which states the point release which is now available as well as links to view the details of that version and to upgrade automatically.


----------



## iakmedia (Sep 11, 2015)

What Colin suggested would be best here. Simply rename your current install the drag the 'old' one into the plugins folder. That way, you can keep the newer one just in case you need it then activate the older version in the plugins section of the WordPress dashboard.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

The best & safest way is uninstall the old woo commerce plug in
then upload the new plugin in the zip file to your WP control panel by using add new plugin /upload plugin
However if you don't fix the theme to be able to use the new version of WooCommerce you will soon find problems. Most WooCommerce updates are to fix security holes and vulnerabilities 
Don't try to ftp & overwrite files, it will definitely go wrong


----------

